# What would you choose..



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

..if some cosmic force, or fate, or luck saw fit to give you the chance to have an author from Black Library make a single book of the topic of your choice, what would it be?


1. What would you want written about? (Lets stick with 40k and fantasy for this.)

2. Which author would you want to be the writer? (And adding to this, why that author?)

3. What title would you give the novel?



So with the above, I'll give an example. (Note that this is not what I would want; I will post that at a later date when I have given it some thought.)

1. Abbadon's rise to power as undisputed leader of the Black Legion and how he became the Despoiler

2. Aaron Dembski-Bowden because of his way with traitor marines and how they don't feel as bland as some other versions. He has a way with evil and descent to darkness that works pretty well.

3. Despoiler; rather simple in its name, but speaks volumes in the 40k universe.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

1. I would choose 40k theme and it would probably be about a single individual most likely an imperial guard and his slow decent to corruption. Something which I would really like to see done well, noticing the conflicts the feelings etc and of course the actions of such character and how it effects others.

2. No idea, so far I only read first and second SW books by William King and I am not really impressed by his style of writing, the first one was nice but Ragnar's claw was terribly repetitive and filled with the same sentences spread over 200 pages. Although I liked how he portrayed the conversation with the Great Unclean One it was defiantly one of the brightest moments in the book.

3.Bad with titles so I won't suggest one, OK I will but I won't say it is a good one "Decent to Darkness".


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

1. Nork Deddog. This guy is awesome and Ogryns have little [proper] coverage in BL novels.
2. A.D-B. He is most talented from new authors and is truly fan of wh40k so he will do justice to Ogryns.
3. Da Bodyguard [subtitled - Smash dem wot is trying ta urt da kernul. Nork Deddog biography by administratum clerk (insert name)].


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

1. The World Engine, A Space Marine Battle Novel (Or 2)
2. Written by Graham McNeill or Dan Abnett. Although McNeill has had a few slip ups (the last three Ultramarine books), his other work has been, for the large part, awesome. Abnett on the other hand, Every novel that I've read by him (even _Prospero Burns_, which some hate), I've enjoyed. Also, none of them have done Space Marine Battles and I'd like to see how they deal with this one. 
3. The World Engine, duh.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

1: The Gehlanna Campaign.

2: ADB or McNeill, both of whom I enjoy reading more than any other BL author. 

3: Gehlanna.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

1. Fantasy. I would like to see another novel about Drachenfels. 

2. Jack Yeovil, he did a really good jib with the first one.

3. Maybe something like Drachenfels: Dark Beginnings


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

1. How the Smurfs became the Ultramarines.

2. Any author is fine.

3. Smurfs: The Rise to Power.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Since Bane of Kings beat me to the World Engine, damn you!, i'll go with something else.

1. I'd want neither 40k or Fantasy but 30k. I want a trilogy based around Goge Vandire and the Reign of Blood.

2. I would want Chris Wraight, Rob Sanders or Dan Abnett to write this as it seems like their forte for events like the Reign of Blood.

3. The three books would be called _Rise of Vandire_, _Reign of Vandire_ and _Fall of Vandire_ respectively. The first would of course chronicle Vandire's rise to power, how he found and converted the Daughters of the Emperor. The second would show his reign and how it becomes increasingly mad, until at the end we see Sebastian Thor for the first time. And the third novel would chronicle the end of his reign, the Space Marines, Mechanicus and Confederation of Light teaming up to fight him.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> Since Bane of Kings beat me to the World Engine, damn you!, i'll go with something else.
> 
> 1. I'd want neither 40k or Fantasy but 30k. I want a trilogy based around Goge Vandire and the Reign of Blood.
> 
> ...


Damn you!!! I was going to say the Reign of Blood aswell. Also by Abnett and also a trilogy! Baaaaah! Will have to think again now.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I would like to see a book or books about the fall of the Astral Claws and Lugft Huron.

I'd like to see Alan Bligh team up with a Black Library author to write it. Any of the major authors would be cool, maybe Abnett maybe Thorpe, I don't know... Abnett has the most experience co-writing. 

The title of the first book could be called: Shadows of War


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> 1. I'd want neither 40k or Fantasy but 30k. I want a trilogy based around Goge Vandire and the Reign of Blood.


Its just to bad that you couldn't think of something more in the area of 40k or fantasy. But why bother following something like that.. (And how full of yourself/insecure are you that you need to see your membername no less than two times in every damned post?)


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Its just to bad that you couldn't think of something more in the area of 40k or fantasy. But why bother following something like that.. (And how full of yourself/insecure are you that you need to see your membername no less than two times in every damned post?)


I picked what I wanted to see most and what I would ask Black Library for. If it had to be 41st millennium then the Purging of Jollana from the new Grey Knights codex, or the Hives of Holloran from the Blood Angels codex, those would make good SMB novels. And I would want ADB to write the Grey Knights novel and James Swallow for the Blood Angels.

And its just a signature. I could repeat my name after every sentence but that would be a bit much I think. So i'll just stick with the signature.


Lord of the Night


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

40K: I'd like a story that follows a Blood Angel through the ranks in a series of novels. (Like from scout to Capt.)
Author: ADB or Mcneil or Swallow.
Name: Vampire in Space!... or The Angelic Warrior.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

This is a toughie but I would have to say;
1)Probably the Battle for Macragge
2)Want to say McNeil for this cause I think he can really depict a battle
3)something with "Behemoth" in it


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Cowlicker16 said:


> This is a toughie but I would have to say;
> 1)Probably the Battle for Macragge
> 2)Want to say McNeil for this cause I think he can really depict a battle
> 3)something with "Behemoth" in it


Yeah I pondered the possibility of a Tyrannic Wars series. A novel for the Battle of Macragge, then another two novels for the Battles of Ichar IV and Iyanden respectively, then do a few on Hive Fleet Leviathan and the other Hive Fleet incursions across the galaxy.

It'd be Ichar IV and Iyanden that i'd want to see the most though. Seeing the Avatar of Khaine fight a horde of Carnifexes, Prince Yriel slaying the Hive Tyrant and the Ghost Warriors going up against the waves of Gaunts. At the same time the Ultramarines and the Guard go up against a massive incursion, and fight off the Genestealers that have sabotaged the entire planet's infrastructure. Plus Uriel Ventris and Pasanius Lysane were there.

Both battles fought at the same time and though neither knew it, if either side had lost their battle then the other would have lost as well. A moment where fate really came through for both the Imperium and the Eldar.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

darkreever said:


> ..if some cosmic force, or fate, or luck saw fit to give you the chance to have an author from Black Library make a single book of the topic of your choice, what would it be?
> 
> 
> 1. What would you want written about? (Lets stick with 40k and fantasy for this.)
> ...


^^ In above quote is reply.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

darkreever said:


> Its just to bad that you couldn't think of something more in the area of 40k or fantasy. But why bother following something like that.. (And how full of yourself/insecure are you that you need to see your membername no less than two times in every damned post?)


Why bother following the Horus Heresy series? We know the Emperor of Mankind slays Horus, renegade Warmaster; amongst an ocean of other changes during this period. Or even the Space Marine's Battles series? Those who're familiar with canon from codices will be aware of the outcome of these battles.

So. Why do we: me, Lord of the Night and others read these?

Because they expand this canon - known events are 'fleshed out'; the bones of a story are given muscle, tendon, skin and soul. The Horus Heresy series has given detail to, previously, minor events and has created a wealth of characters to accompany these. Yes, the outcome shall be the same, but does that become an affront to the majority of Black Library enthusiasts? No, and this is partly why the series is Black Library's biggest.

Goge Vandire and the Reign of Blood doesn’t interest me personally. But I'm sure if it was written well: with interesting characters, a gripping pace and many as-yet-unheard-of revelations, I think I would love it.

Anyway...

The fabled awakening of the Void Dragon beneath Mars - central hub of the Imperial Mechanicum. The technological pinnacle of the Necrontyr race: platinum-class constructs, legions of warriors and cohorts of Titanesque behemoths, smashing against the might of the decaying Mechanicum: Imperator Titans by the dozen, Ordinatus by the tens, not used since the Heresy itself, and millions of scitarii, against the scions of the millennia-old Machine God. Machine vs. machine. Annihilation the mutual objective.

I'd like either Graham McNeill or Aaron Dembski-Bowden to write it. McNeill proved he has a scope on the Mechanicus with Mechanicum, where as ADB or even Dan Abnett have demonstrated a good knowledge on the Imperial machine cult. The First Heretic, Helsreach and Titanicus respectively.

I'd like the title to be resurrección or retribution.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

1) Inquisitor Quixos Omnibus
2) Abnett since Quixos was in the Eisenhorn series
3) You could probably cover Quixos' rise, corruption and downfall in at least two books and best case scenario three. Quixos / Book 1,2,3: The Rise, Off the Path, Downfall

Sure the story is basically the generic staunch puritan / promising Inquisitor falling into radicalism and places beyond but it still needs to be covered and would make for some epic reading. It would be great to really flesh out the conflict between Quixos and Eisenhorn since it wasn't as big as it should have been in the Eisenhorn series.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Smokes said:


> 1) Inquisitor Quixos Omnibus
> 2) Abnett since Quixos was in the Eisenhorn series
> 3) You could probably cover Quixos' rise, corruption and downfall in at least two books and best case scenario three. Quixos / Book 1,2,3: The Rise, Off the Path, Downfall
> 
> Sure the story is basically the generic staunch puritan / promising Inquisitor falling into radicalism and places beyond but it still needs to be covered and would make for some epic reading. It would be great to really flesh out the conflict between Quixos and Eisenhorn since it wasn't as big as it should have been in the Eisenhorn series.


:goodpost: 

I like this idea! It would be a good oppurtunity to give a lot more substance to the origins of Cherubael as well.  

Have a cookie for happy thoughts. :thank_you:


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

1. The topic would be a massive (in scope and book size) trilogy about Magnus the Red and the XV Legion set in 40K. We have the Daemon-Primarch, a mythical figure and a Daemon Prince, but at the same time quite ambivalent about Chaos and upset at the decay of his Legion. He is at the center, and beyond that we have the various sycophants, warbands, and random Thousand Sons. Then, we have the struggle with the Rubric and the very fabric of the universe. Wars on Prospero, the Dead World, which Magnus wants to rebuild (or does he?). Wars within the Eye between the Chaos Legions and Daemons. The definition of hope and whether it's futile in 40K.

I'm not sure exactly what the plot would be.

2. Graham McNeill, to parallel A Thousand Sons.

3. Book 1- Impossible Worlds.
Book 2- Impossible Dreams.
Book 3- Impossible Truths.

EDIT: It could be smaller-scale. The important thing is that it's a big trilogy about Magnus the Red set in 40K (not 30K).


----------



## SonOfStan (Feb 20, 2011)

1. The war between the Necrontyr, C'tan and Old Ones at the very beginning. I doubt it'd ever happen, but it'd be incredible to read of what was probably the most ridiculously over-the-top conflict in the history of the galaxy. 

2. Dan Abnett. He'd have the imagination to single-handedly craft the story of the Old Ones; their society, technology and methods of warfare. He'd also be able to capture their mystic feel, as well as explain why exactly the C'tan are the way they are. 

3. _The War In Heaven Saga_


----------

